

Where do I learn CSS3/HTML5? Book for experienced programmers - sedeki

Where do I learn CSS3&#x2F;HTML5? I have quite some experience with HTML and CSS, but I&#x27;m thinking of the &quot;cutting-edge&quot; webdesigns. Some designs out there are really awesome -- how can I learn to write designs like that? I am a Python and C++ programmer so I&#x27;m looking for a book for experienced programmers.
======
mortyseinfeld
CSS3: The Missing Manual - 3rd edition has some really good reviews.

But I'm somewhat in the same boat as you. In the past few months, I've been
doing a lot more front-end development and trying to fill in those knowledge
gaps - especially things like css layout.

But I would like really like to find a book or other resource on HTML 5 app
development, not just one specific technology. I come from a thick client
background, so a lot of front-end development is still painful for me and I
would really love a book that presents all the technologies involved and best
practices for large, client-side application web development.

